# Sumitomo low temp molten salt battery



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Very interesting! 

Small correction quoted from the pdf listed above:

The energy density of the batteriesfabricated was 167 Wh/kg as referred to weight and 270
Wh/L as referred to volume. 


Hope to see more about Lithium Graphene Silicium batteries soon. Those can go high as 500Wh/kg..


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Oops, fixed.

Another promising one I happened across while looking for more info:

Sulfur-lithium batteries:
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...-safer-cheaper-more-powerful-than-lithium-ion

They claim a 4x improvement over Li-ions in density, but it seems much more like preliminary lab work and less like a nearly finished product like the low temp molten salt chemistry.

I mean the molten salt guys had a bank of 36kwh of cells they were cycling hundreds of times.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

What power source and consumption do you need to raise them up to ..and keep them at 90 C ?
Im guessing these are intended for static/ heavy vehicle use ?


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Molten salt batteries has been around for years and are well proven.
Check out MES-DEA Zebra batteries used in the newer Think cars.
High energy density but they have a working temp above 200 degC.
Heating system for the battery is integrated in the battery module.

http://www.fiammsonick.com/uploads/scheda_tecnica_Zebra_Sonick.pdf

About same energy density as LiFePo4 and a lot of cycles......

But not so high peak power... 1.5C so for a 20kwh pack 30kw peak power.


/Per


----------

